# NE snow????



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

OK, heres the story. My wife is going to have our second child on the 18th, sooner if god insists. 
I've got extra help lined up if needed, if we get a storm and I am with her in the hospital.
Last year we got a big storm the 15th-16th of Feb., does anyone have any predictions. Everything I've seen shows just some mixed precip., rain, warmer than usual temps. Any reason for me to be excited/ worried about a storm while my wife is in labor??
Of course, murphies law would have it snow on that day. I think it would be a good thing for my business and all of yours. BUT, If I try to go to work instead of spending the time with mom and baby...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You could slip the Doctor a fin and tell him to pack some ice in there till you get back!


My first one was born in Feb. of course it had to snow .I stayed until it was born and everything was good ,wife fell a sleep and out the door.


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

grandview;506500 said:


> You could slip the Doctor a fin and tell him to pack some ice in there till you get back!
> 
> My first one was born in Feb. of course it had to snow .I stayed until it was born and everything was good ,wife fell a sleep and out the door.


I had to skip out halfway through salting on last Tuesdays' ice storm to take her to the hospital for labor. Doctor gave her med. to stop the labor, said to let it cook a little longer, one more week and we'd be fine. Gave us a roll of duct tape and sent us home 
Now its been a week, she's good to go any time, no more medicine if she starts contractions again.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

grandview, you need to take her of you posts, all i do is stare at her and i dont read any of the posts.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

PORTER 05;507204 said:


> grandview, you need to take her of you posts, all i do is stare at her and i dont read any of the posts.


What were you saying?


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

PORTER 05;507204 said:


> grandview, you need to take her of you posts, all i do is stare at her and i dont read any of the posts.


----------

